# Saw this while cutting carbs



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

HeH, withdrawal symptoms kicking in?

BTW stay away from anything that claims net carbs. Usually will ruin you with carb alcohols.
As well as most of the specialized low carb bars, and marketing gimmicks. 

I lost 60 lbs over 3 yrs doing low carb. Easiest Diet, way of eating I ever did.

Low carb forever.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> HeH, withdrawal symptoms kicking in?
> 
> BTW stay away from anything that claims net carbs. Usually will ruin you with carb alcohols.
> As well as most of the specialized low carb bars, and marketing gimmicks.
> ...


You must know your carbs if you know about carb alcohols and net carbs. I just want to lose 5 lbs but think I’m addicted to bread. I’ve roasted a bulb of garlic, mashed it with a little EVOO and devoured most of a loaf of fresh Italian bread as I tear off chunks and spread it. I think of toast as a comfort foods.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Startingover said:


> You must know your carbs if you know about carb alcohols and net carbs. I just want to lose 5 lbs but think I’m addicted to bread. I’ve roasted a bulb of garlic, mashed it with a little EVOO and devoured most of a loaf of fresh Italian bread as I tear off chunks and spread it. I think of toast as a comfort foods.


Yes bread is the hardest part, I believe. I still walk down the "bread" isle just for the smell.

You can eat carbs and count calories, Or low carb and eat "fatty" foods, but you can't do both.
Carbs are like rocket fuel and the body will use that first and store the harder to burn "Fat".
The body "Likes" easy fuel, and gets used to it, it takes a week or so for the body to realize...no more easy fuel and then start burning fat and "stored" fat.

Realize that "Bread" is not a food we evolved on, it's only been around for like 10k years.
And in the beginning only in large cities. Population needs to be fed. 
IMO it's not food.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I can sure identify with the love of bread, good yeast rolls, and good biscuits are my downfall. Can't forget the donuts we would buy every two or three months either. But since giving up all white things (most of the time) I really don't miss bread. Over the last three months, I have dropped 20 pounds eating low carb. My wife and I will take one week a month where we eat pretty well what we want and not worry about eating right. This will fool your body into thinking that it doesn't need to hang onto the fat, then, after that week, back to eating low carb or low calorie.

Another thing I have done, which helps, is cut out the snacks of any kind, low car, or whatever at least 4 or more hours before bedtime. Even with the week off from low carb/low calorie eating, we will ease up on Sunday also, nothing major high carb or high calorie, but a little more than the other 6 days of the week. We find this is much easier than totally giving everything up and it does work for us to drop more pounds.

Yesterday was a real killer for us, we went to one of our great grandson's birthday party and didn't eat anything beforehand, even for breakfast. We were rather hungry and when offered pizza we did eat two slices each, plus cake and ice cream. Today we are back to eating semi low calorie/low carb. But even trying to eat this way, we find that at times we do fall off the wagon, like eating rice in Chinese food. Still, we are losing more weight this way than if we go straight low carb/ low calorie, works for us.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, eating out is tough if not almost impossible.
Or going to a friend or relatives for dinner.

So we (wife and I) cook mostly at home.

As a side note, After about 5 yrs being low carb, both my wife and I "can't" eat Gluten anymore.
And it happened at about the same time ( about 4 years in), serious gastric disturbances (I won't go into details).

So saying you can't have gluten is an accepted excuse when dining at friends or relatives, more so that saying I'm doing low carb, which is sneered at.
I suspect, but not positive that 4 yrs without gluten, reversed the body's acceptance of a non evolutionarily food.
Just my guess.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I can sure identify with the love of bread, good yeast rolls, and good biscuits are my downfall. Can't forget the donuts we would buy every two or three months either. But since giving up all white things (most of the time) I really don't miss bread. Over the last three months, I have dropped 20 pounds eating low carb. My wife and I will take one week a month where we eat pretty well what we want and not worry about eating right. This will fool your body into thinking that it doesn't need to hang onto the fat, then, after that week, back to eating low carb or low calorie.
> 
> Another thing I have done, which helps, is cut out the snacks of any kind, low car, or whatever at least 4 or more hours before bedtime. Even with the week off from low carb/low calorie eating, we will ease up on Sunday also, nothing major high carb or high calorie, but a little more than the other 6 days of the week. We find this is much easier than totally giving everything up and it does work for us to drop more pounds.
> 
> Yesterday was a real killer for us, we went to one of our great grandson's birthday party and didn't eat anything beforehand, even for breakfast. We were rather hungry and when offered pizza we did eat two slices each, plus cake and ice cream. Today we are back to eating semi low calorie/low carb. But even trying to eat this way, we find that at times we do fall off the wagon, like eating rice in Chinese food. Still, we are losing more weight this way than if we go straight low carb/ low calorie, works for us.


I am glad you enjoyed the birthday party. I don’t believe in passing up special occasions. Many people have ‘cheat’ days. I just bought Lillys chocolate chips low carb they were $7, And almond flour which isn’t cheap either I was going to make chocolate chip cookies but I’ve eaten half the bag of chips.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

One desert you can indulge in is cheesecake no crust.
I found cheesecake factory plain cheese cake is the best, Of course I have to cut the crust off.
Cut it off while frozen.

Or make your own cheese cake, without the crust.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like something I would do, lol. We use the almond flour to make several things and enjoy it a lot. If you like pizza, there is a way to make it very low carb and it is really good. We tried the cauliflower pizza from Walmart, but it was way high in carbs and it wasn't good to good to us.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve2444 said:


> One desert you can indulge in is cheesecake no crust.
> I found cheesecake factory plain cheese cake is the best, Of course I have to cut the crust off.
> Cut it off while frozen.
> 
> Or make your own cheese cake, without the crust.


Or make it with almond flour, it is really good that way.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

BigJim said:


> Sounds like something I would do, lol. We use the almond flour to make several things and enjoy it a lot. If you like pizza, there is a way to make it very low carb and it is really good. We tried the cauliflower pizza from Walmart, but it was way high in carbs and it wasn't good to good to us.


We make Pizza with a omelet recipe, of course you can't pick it up, knife and fork required.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> Yes, eating out is tough if not almost impossible.
> Or going to a friend or relatives for dinner.
> 
> So we (wife and I) cook mostly at home.
> ...


I used to fib and say my stomach was bothering me, or I was full, to avoid eating certain things when I’m with other people. I had forgotten all the little hints that I used to follow years ago. I don’t know why I got out of the habit.

I should try some adversion therapy on myself like leave a slice of bread out until it’s covered in green mold and then take a photo and every time I crave bread I should look at that photo.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

BigJim said:


> Or make it with almond flour, it is really good that way.


Yes I guess you can but due to kidney stones I can't have almonds.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve, with the egg and cheese crust, you can pick it up like regular pizza. 

Now that is a real bummer, I am sorry that you have those, I have had them once and that is more than I ever wish to have again. Whew!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

As an example for breakfast today, (in a little bit) I will be having a small portion an oz or 2 of grilled chicken breast (no skin) a few slices of cantaloupe, and about 1 oz of swiss cheese or sharp white cheddar.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

BigJim said:


> Steve, with the egg and cheese crust, you can pick it up like regular pizza.
> 
> Now that is a real bummer, I am sorry that you have those, I have had them once and that is more than I ever wish to have again. Whew!


Yea thanks, I've had them for like 50 yrs, finally did some Kidney damage.

So now I'm low carb, Gluten intolerant, Low Salt, low Oxalate.
And drink 100oz of water a day.
Fortunately cheese fits low carb, increased calcium, and swiss and ricotta are very low salt.

LOL, that way of eating all fits together, makes me wonder about todays accepted way of eating.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Sounds like something I would do, lol. We use the almond flour to make several things and enjoy it a lot. If you like pizza, there is a way to make it very low carb and it is really good. We tried the cauliflower pizza from Walmart, but it was way high in carbs and it wasn't good to good to us.


Same here I tried the WM cauliflower pizza and wasn’t a fan. Have you ever made it using a tortilla as a crust? I crisp it up in the oven and then put my toppings on. someone said Rao Sauce was lower carb so I’ll try that sometime.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Startingover said:


> Same here I tried the WM cauliflower pizza and wasn’t a fan. Have you ever made it using a tortilla as a crust? I crisp it up in the oven and then put my toppings on. someone said Rao Sauce was lower carb so I’ll try that sometime.


Yes, I use Mission Corn tortillas be aware they have 9 carbs in one 6".
I use a white tortilla, place it in my microwave for 1 min 67 sec on high, I use a silicone mat.
Comes out perfectly crisp. 
Classico Pizza sauce, Has no vegetable oil, and yes I avoid any foods with veg oil, or foods with high omega 6.
Cheese, and whatever topping I wish to put on it.
Very good.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

My BBQ sauce low carb.

It's modified bottled sauce.

18 oz G. Hughes Hickory sugar free bbq sauce.

Add to the whole bottle:

3/4 oz Figaro Hickory liquid smoke. 

1 TBS Bourbon I use Evan Williams white label.

1-1/2 teaspoons of great value (Walmart) Apple Cider vinegar. 

1/8 teaspoon cayenne.

Shake well, let sit in Ref for a day to mix flavors.

Adjust according to personal taste pref.

The Bottled has a slight aftertaste probably from the Sucralose, the other ingredients added totally cover it up.
And imo is the best sauce I have tasted anyway. 

Had it last night with pulled pork, and toasted sweet potato curls.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> My BBQ sauce low carb.
> 
> It's modified bottled sauce.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, I want to try it. No bourbon in the house but have everything else. (If I go to a Liquor store and ask for something I’m compelled to add “it’s for a recipe”). I usually have cold, poached chicken breast in fridge and eat it with bbq sauce.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Startingover said:


> Sounds good, I want to try it. No bourbon in the house but have everything else. (If I go to a Liquor store and ask for something I’m compelled to add “it’s for a recipe”). I usually have cold, poached chicken breast in fridge and eat it with bbq sauce.


I have used evan williams or wild turkey, or very old bartons, all very good for the recipe.
You can get the little airplane type sampler bottles to try and there will be plenty for a mixed bottle.

I tried Jack Daniels, and I disliked it. I am not fond of JD anyway.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> I have used evan williams or wild turkey, or very old bartons, all very good for the recipe.
> You can get the little airplane type sampler bottles to try and there will be plenty for a mixed bottle.
> 
> I tried Jack Daniels, and I disliked it. I am not fond of JD anyway.


Airplane bottles are fun. I’ve said I don’t like the smell/taste of whisky but bought Grey goose for a visitor recently and couldn’t help but try 2 little airline bottles, peanut butter and root beer flavor. Those were really good.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I began my own low-carb way of life in January of 2021 when I got my CGM and discovered that I was hanging out in the 300-450 range on my blood glucose. The ONLY thing I did was to start counting and limiting carb intake. I went from 200-250 grams/day to about 70-100 grams daily, and made this shift within a 1 week time frame. Within four months, I had lost about 15 lbs and cut my daily insulin in half (decrease of 35-40 units daily). As I maintained my regimen, I lost another 10 lbs in the next 3 months and dropped my insulin dosage in half again (down another 20 units/day). Throughout the initial 4 month period, I cut out all pasta, rice, bread, candy, ice cream, PBJ's, and a lot of fruits, and I witnessed my body approaching remission with my T2. My body began to recover 2x-3x faster from carb inputs, and my daily glucose range was within the 70-180 region >95% of the time, generally averaging around 120. My A1C dropped from 12.3 to 6.8 to 6.3 over the 9 month period following my lifestyle change. 

Now, I'm eating carbs again, though not nearly as much as I used to. I'll eat 2-3 slices of pizza for a meal, I'll have rice with my beans, I'll eat lasagna and spaghetti with pasta, I'll eat 2-3 biscuits with jam once/week, I'll eat PBJ's again, and I'll even have a random bowl of ice cream or tapioca pudding. I'm still only using about 20 units daily of insulin, and am still running 90+% in range and averaging around 120 on glucose. If I'll just get off my butt and start hitting the exercise room downstairs at work during lunch, I believe I can probably get completely off insulin altogether, and I've not gained any weight back.

I remain convinced that my period of extreme efforts to keep carbs at a minimum allowed my body to "remember" how it is supposed to respond, and it is still doing that, but it was a 4-6 month period of sustained reductions in carb intake which allowed my body to relearn how to handle my food intake.

YMMV


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

F250 said:


> I began my own low-carb way of life in January of 2021 when I got my CGM and discovered that I was hanging out in the 300-450 range on my blood glucose. The ONLY thing I did was to start counting and limiting carb intake. I went from 200-250 grams/day to about 70-100 grams daily, and made this shift within a 1 week time frame. Within four months, I had lost about 15 lbs and cut my daily insulin in half (decrease of 35-40 units daily). As I maintained my regimen, I lost another 10 lbs in the next 3 months and dropped my insulin dosage in half again (down another 20 units/day). Throughout the initial 4 month period, I cut out all pasta, rice, bread, candy, ice cream, PBJ's, and a lot of fruits, and I witnessed my body approaching remission with my T2. My body began to recover 2x-3x faster from carb inputs, and my daily glucose range was within the 70-180 region >95% of the time, generally averaging around 120. My A1C dropped from 12.3 to 6.8 to 6.3 over the 9 month period following my lifestyle change.
> 
> Now, I eating carbs again, though not nearly as much as I used to. I'll eat 2-3 slices of pizza for a meal, I'll have rice with my beans, I'll eat lasagna and spaghetti with pasta, I'll eat 2-3 biscuits with jam once/week, I'll eat PBJ's again, and I'll even have a random bowl of ice cream or tapioca pudding. I'm still only using about 20 units daily of insulin, and am still running 90+% in range and averaging around 120 on glucose. If I'll just get off my butt and start hitting the exercise room downstairs at work during lunch, I believe I can probably get completely off insulin altogether, and I've not gained any weight back.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. That’s great! You should be proud.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

MalikSchaefer said:


> Hаhaha, this is normal if you stick to a specific diet to lose weight. I remember when I ate only vegetables, I saw meat everywhere. Of course, you shouldn't stick to strict diets with restrictions. A balanced diet and activity during the day will help you get the dream body.


True. This year am tracking ‘steps.’ Amazing how many I can get in WM or Lowes.


----------

